# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  طلب شراء بوكس riff jtag box

## bapacool

طلب شراء بوكس RIFF JTAG BOX
VILLE :casablanca

----------


## mohamed73

> طلب شراء بوكس riff jtag box
> ville :casablanca

 
اتصل بالاخ  سعيد  لصفر
0663220062

----------


## zorkal1982

kayna wahda ba9a jdida bi j-tag dyal HTC kamlin o les cable dyal boot dyal xperia o 4 pin tag dyal les galaxy samsung 
taman complet 200dh wakhedha ana bi 2500dh complet o ba9a jdida

----------


## hichamb

الاخ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] حاولت الاتصال بك على الهاتف لكنه مغلق بشأن هاذا العرض المرجو مراسلتي

----------

